# ehMac.ca moving to new dedicated server!!!



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Hi folks. Just a quick note. Currently, ehMac.ca is running on a great server. The problem is, the server is shared with several other web sites, and as our site and other sites on the server grow, resources can become scarce. At sometime in a web sites growth, they need to move from a shared server to a dedicated one. And well, that time is now for us. For the amount of hard drive space, bandwidth, and size of SQL databases... we need to be on a dedicated server. Especially with some of the things I would like to implement.  

With a dedicated server and a huge ceiling on bandwidth and hard drive space, that will open us to do some more exciting things. Unfortunately, it also greatly increases the cost. I hope to offset that cost with some new things at ehMac.ca like and official ehMac.ca Swag Shop and some other ventures. 

In the meantime, I'd like to move to a new server in the next week, and we need a little help in the dollars and cents department. If anyone would like to donate a few dollars, that'd be great. You can donate through paypal in the link below, or PM me for an address to mail a payment. Thanks very for your support!

The move to a new server should be fairly painless, not like server moves in the past and we'll try to do that during our least busiest times. 

Donate via Paypal.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

sweet, no more 'server is busy' notices

yay


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Strimkind said:


> sweet, no more 'server is busy' notices
> 
> yay


Yes... we should never get that message again. Also, we shouldn't have to change servers for many, many, many years. Lots of room for growth.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks WZ for the $10 donation.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I shall send something once we get our finances sorted out! Thanks ehMax!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks LCP for the $20 donation.  :clap:


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

hmmm...i recall you moving to an Xserve a while back and now this...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hi Mr. Mayor,

I decided to issue a challenge to all ehMac members to do the same as I did.

I think our use of ehMac is worth a dime a day a year to us all, therefore I have donated $36.50 to the cause.

C'mon folks, just a lousy dime a day.

What else can give you as much enjoyment as ehMac for a dime?

Good luck with the fund raising.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

TCB said:


> hmmm...i recall you moving to an Xserve a while back and now this...


You can have some fun light reading reading about the whole Xserve saga:
Here.
And here.

In a nutshell, a bit over a year ago, we tried to go on a dedicated server and use an Xserve. That didn't go well. We then went to a fast shared server with Electric Kitten which has served us very well for the last year. Electric Kitten has given us a very good rate. Now its time to move to a dedicated server. 

I had some other grand schemes for ehMac that got a little put on hold over the past year as I moved to a new job and helped launch a new store. I hope to put some of those bigger plans into place and a new dedicated server will help out greatly. 

I'll give more details soon. BRB.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> Hi Mr. Mayor,
> 
> I decided to issue a challenge to all ehMac members to do the same as I did.
> 
> ...


:clap: :clap: :clap:  

*THANKS SINC!!!!* Let's start the Dime a Dozen challenge. A dime a day for a dozen months!!!  

Very much appreciated.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

sticky?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Strimkind said:


> sticky?


Uh, no... I just showered.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks Gas C for the $33.33!!! :clap: :clap: 

Thanks again Mr. SINC.  

Big thanks to NC for $20!  

Thanks also to ES for the $20! :clap:


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Wouldn't it be helpful to list complete usernames, as I am sure many have the same initials! If I get the chance, I would love to donate!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

audiodan said:


> Wouldn't it be helpful to list complete usernames, as I am sure many have the same initials! If I get the chance, I would love to donate!


I'm getting donations from Paypal with people's real name, not their ehMac screen name. The only connection I've made so far is SINC. If you donated and would like to be recognized, feel free to post here!


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Many forums I am on have a tag for those that donated [special status in the forums]. Is there any way to append a note with the EhMac user name for the donation?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ender78 said:


> Many forums I am on have a tag for those that donated [special status in the forums]. Is there any way to append a note with the EhMac user name for the donation?


Yes, that's one of the things I would like to implement. There is a way to tie in payments to the actual user account.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

WOW... Thanks MannyP!!!!!!!!     :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

*Thanks for the $40!!!!! *


----------



## mannypwife (Feb 15, 2005)

That sounds cool... I wonder if there's a way to allow people to have, oh I don't know, images (like a sig bar) in their signature after a certain donation size? :heybaby:


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

That would be so cool! I was gonna ask how you knew it was MannyP, but there are smarts behind this pretty face!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Donated $50 last time if I remember correctly. Just dropped $25 for you via Paypal and will watch to see how things are going to decide if I go more.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks MSW for the $25 donation! 

:love2: :love2: :love2:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

JS... *$40*:clap: :clap: 

THANK YOU!!!!

Update... ehMac user name is Cobalt! Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

How much are we at now? How much do we need?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SM... THANKS FOR the donation of $40!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mannypwife (Feb 15, 2005)

Actually audiodan, the Manny P donation was from Manny P- I'm the LCP from the first page. Manny felt the need to double my donation! Show off.  

If all the money in this house didn't come from the same pot, it could have turned into a bidding war!


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Sinc idea is fine, but as i took over a month vacation, i went with my member number. 
But, how about a cent a post? Just let Dr. G buy the server!!!!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

gastonbuffet said:


> Sinc idea is fine, but as i took over a month vacation, i went with my member number.
> But, how about a cent a post? Just let Dr. G buy the server!!!!


:lmao: :lmao: :clap: 

Or, we could charge a penny per emoticon. I think I'd be broke.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Cause of my sig. all you need to do is multiply my post amount by four! Oy vey! ($32 heh heh brokeness!)


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

mannypwife said:


> Actually audiodan, the Manny P donation was from Manny P- I'm the LCP from the first page. Manny felt the need to double my donation! Show off.
> 
> If all the money in this house didn't come from the same pot, it could have turned into a bidding war!


Hey, you gots yerself a video iPod. What are you complainin' about, toots?  

I'm rockin' monochrome, baby! 3rd-generation for (battery) life!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

:clap: :clap: :lmao: 

Just got a $20 donation from Electric Kitten!  That's funny. Thanks guys! :love2:


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Hey, you gots yerself a video iPod. What are you complainin' about, toots?
> 
> I'm rockin' monochrome, baby! 3rd-generation for (battery) life!


Ah yes, I remember when I was on my third gen! I bought hats for $15 and sold em for $40 for about a month for that baby, sold iBob the first, made profit and went onto iBob the 2nd, now I am on iBob 7th, heh heh! I have actually made profit on each one! And no help from my rents'! (That's parents for all of you over 13! lmao)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

One more donation tonight, and I'll post a picture of me by a flower garden wearing a funky brown suit with my hair bright blonde!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I can't miss this!


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

i just might fork an extra buck just to see it!!!!!!

you sexy thang!!!!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I've got a real bad @$$ look on my face for the picture too.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Ahhh, the moment you post it, will haunt you for years! I am saving 3 copies of it, so I never lose it!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

C'mon someone! Please donate, for all those sick Xserves in warehouses?  And for the look on the rest of our faces!  Do it for ehMac!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Oh my goodness! The highest donation so far goes too......... A fellow Carbon Computing employee!!!!  

A HUGE thanks to my arch nemesis in Toronto, Matt W.  :clap: :yawn: :lmao: (I'm going to secretly use the money to buy me tons of cheeseburgers so I can look as handsome as you!) 

Matt has donated $44.44 to the cause. 










So, without further adu... here's the picture that I promised:  (Click on the image for full size)


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Muhahaha!!!!!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks this morning to iBrodie for his $30 donation! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

And.... (HE REALLY DIDN'T HAVE TO DO THIS), Chealion for his $40 donation. Really, I should be paying money to you my friend. I'll get you back with iTMS gift certificates!  

*THANK YOU!!!!*


----------



## iBrodie (Sep 11, 2004)

I need to keep in touch with fellow Canadians some how and well I love this site its great!.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Update... ehMac user name is Cobalt! Thanks!!!!!!!


:lmao: Close. It's ColBalt.:lmao: whatev
No problem. I am very happy to help our community as much as I can. 

Long live ehMac!:clap: 

Three cheers
Hip-hip Hooray!
Hip-hip Hooray!
Hip-hip Hooraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!
 
Cheers


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Oops... sorry *Colbalt*.  Didn't have the morning coffee yet.  

Thanks again!


----------



## midnightz (Feb 9, 2005)

ehMax said:


> :clap: :clap: :lmao:
> 
> Just got a $20 donation from Electric Kitten!  That's funny. Thanks guys! :love2:


Well, even though we are in the States, my DK forum is a design forum and not a tech forum. I added it since I use to a ACT but I get answers at the forum quicker. It is the best Mac Forum IMHO.

:clap:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

Do you know how many of these I had to sacrifice for my donation?


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

Just bought a house, can't do more then $10, but it's my pleasure, this is a great community. Go Canada! Go Apple! Go Canapple!


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Did we not donate just last year for ehmac to switch to an xserve? Im confused...

Anyways, may I ask where your server will be located.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

lindmar said:


> Did we not donate just last year for ehmac to switch to an xserve? Im confused...
> 
> Anyways, may I ask where your server will be located.


Please read the links I provided earlier in the forum.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

lindmar said:


> Did we not donate just last year for ehmac to switch to an xserve? Im confused...
> 
> Anyways, may I ask where your server will be located.


The Xserve crapped out (for lack of a better description)... was sold (I believe) to move ehMac to this shared server (hosted by http://www.electrickitten.com/) and since ehMac is so big, the shared resources are getting sparse therefore ehMac needs to move to a dedicated server (again hosted by ElectricKitten) which is a costly endeavour none the less.

They are in L.A., I believe.


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

Electric Kitten is a very good hosting company... I chose them as my hosting company for my site, based on what I read from ehMax's post when he switched ehmac.ca. They gave me support that no other hosting company ever have.


----------



## Cerebus (Sep 9, 2003)

Just emptied every penny from my PayPal jar. $21.89 is in your hands!


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I see.

OK, I can share a few bucks.

On a side note, I'm looking for a good, affordable cold fusion site.

Anyone have any reccomends?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I was thinking that this move to a dedicated server may be something that could benefit from an annual fund drive... perhaps people could opt to donate monies to benefit the continuing of the forum, but also offer packages that where people donating $10 get stickers ; $20 gets a mug; $30 gets a toque; $50 gets a shirt of their choosing (golf shirt, long-sleeve T-shirt, or hoodie?); etc.

Other things could include hosting packages for 1 year, web mail within ehMac.ca, raffle for hardware/software--just rattling off some ideas. With every donation over $20 a person gets forum bonuses like allowing animated avatars, custom title, images in their sig. Or whatever.

This is just of the top of my head, but it's something I've seen run on occasion on other sites... a sort of PBS fund raiser type of thing.

I think it would give people a chance to help out and get something cool in return.


----------



## midnightz (Feb 9, 2005)

sccoaire said:


> Electric Kitten is a very good hosting company... I chose them as my hosting company for my site, based on what I read from ehMax's post when he switched ehmac.ca. They gave me support that no other hosting company ever have.


Thank you very much


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> but also offer packages that where people donating $10 get stickers ; $20 gets a mug; $30 gets a toque; $50 gets a shirt of their choosing (golf shirt, long-sleeve T-shirt, or hoodie?); etc.


What's a "toque"? Oh, you mean a "tuque"?  

So I was thinking, there's plenty of designers coming to this site regularly. I think a contest for the 2 o 3 best t-shirt designs for ehMac.ca would be a good way to get a t-shirt sell going. Reasonably priced, I'd like to get a t-shirt that shows I'm a member of ehMac.ca.


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

sccoaire said:


> So I was thinking, there's plenty of designers coming to this site regularly. I think a contest for the 2 o 3 best t-shirt designs for ehMac.ca would be a good way to get a t-shirt sell going. Reasonably priced, I'd like to get a t-shirt that shows I'm a member of ehMac.ca.


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:  :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Suite Edit said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:  :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


Agreed!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

« MannyP Design » said:


> I was thinking that this move to a dedicated server may be something that could benefit from an annual fund drive... perhaps people could opt to donate monies to benefit the continuing of the forum, but also offer packages that where people donating $10 get stickers ; $20 gets a mug; $30 gets a toque; $50 gets a shirt of their choosing (golf shirt, long-sleeve T-shirt, or hoodie?); etc.
> 
> Other things could include hosting packages for 1 year, web mail within ehMac.ca, raffle for hardware/software--just rattling off some ideas. With every donation over $20 a person gets forum bonuses like allowing animated avatars, custom title, images in their sig. Or whatever.
> 
> ...


Great suggestions Manny. I will definitely be working something like this into the plans.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

sccoaire said:


> What's a "toque"? Oh, you mean a "tuque"?


No, dude, Toques. 



> So I was thinking, there's plenty of designers coming to this site regularly. I think a contest for the 2 o 3 best t-shirt designs for ehMac.ca would be a good way to get a t-shirt sell going. Reasonably priced, I'd like to get a t-shirt that shows I'm a member of ehMac.ca.


I'm already working on my concept. :heybaby:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

A huge thanks to the following donors:
CC for the $21.89 donation. :clap: :clap: 

J for the $10 donation.   

GratuitousApplesauce for the $36.50 donation.   (Joining the dime a dozen club!) 

Also, thanks iBrodie for the $30 donation.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

And.........

A huge woot woot to SW for his $25.25 donation. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## midnightz (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, I kind of suck at design (so why in h*ll would i own a design firm and hosting co.)  But think I can come up with something.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I was going to show a concept tonight... but I might wait. It's a style I've always wanted to try my hand at... I don't usually get requests for this type of work. Bit of a breather for me, creativly. Might not appeal to the majority and it's theme-based, conceptually, not necessarily ehMac per sé. 

But here's a tiny peek. :heybaby:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks Ena for joining the Dime A Dozen club.  (That somehow has a negative ring to it)  Thanks for the $36.50 donation!

Also, thanks to DP for also joining the Dime A Dozen club (Or DAD for short)  

*THANKS!!!*


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I know I praised the little ehMac mascot in another thread relating to swag, but I do have one tiny reservation about it. One detail that bothers me, being a cartoonist myself, is that the artist, in his simplification of left hand giving the thumbs up sign, made it look as if it's a right hand on backwards.

I made a slight modification to the low resolution version of the image that's here to show the difference. Anyone making products with the image should make this change or people like me will keep seeing a hand put on backwards.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to KR for the $20 donation. :clap: :clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> I know I praised the little ehMac mascot in another thread relating to swag, but I do have one tiny reservation about it. One detail that bothers me, being a cartoonist myself, is that the artist, in his simplification of left hand giving the thumbs up sign, made it look as if it's a right hand on backwards.
> 
> I made a slight modification to the low resolution version of the image that's here to show the difference. Anyone making products with the image should make this change or people like me will keep seeing a hand put on backwards.


Thanks GA for the feedback. One of the things we will be doing, is a project that been on the to-do list for awhile now, is to update our logo, ehMax mascot a little. Not too much, just enough to make him a little more hip. And have his hands drawn correct. I was going to say, anatomically correct, but thought that might be taken the wrong way.


----------



## midnightz (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi all -

I am placing this in this thread since it is being read bunches. While the dedicated server is being setup, hardened and tested etc... To make this super cluster more powerful, we will be bumping up the 8 GB's of RAM to 9 GB's to handle the flow for this short term for Ehmac's resources.

This server will be taken off line for 20-30 minutes tonight at about 10-11 CST.

Thank you 

Rock on!


----------



## oldgrumpy (Aug 22, 2005)

Joined the Dime a Day Club


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

oldgrumpy said:


> Joined the Dime a Day Club


Thanks oldgrumpy!!!!!!  :clap:


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

How much are we at now?


----------



## midnightz (Feb 9, 2005)

RAM Update completed - Thank you


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks BB for joining the Dime a Day club!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Well, we've signed up for the new server, and it has been ordered!!!! Setup will be in about a week. The server ordered is a Dual 3.2 Xeon. We're moving up from about 80GB of bandwith per month to 2 Terbytes of bandwidth. All of this will cost quite a bit more, but Electric Kitten is giving us a GREAT deal. 

Still accepting donations.  

Donate via Paypal.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Looks like my "Dime A Day" idea is catching on. Thanks to all who joined me.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks GN for the $25 donation.   :clap: :clap:


----------



## Greg H (Jan 4, 2002)

Well I just donated to this great site called ehmac. A bargain at double the price. Wherever I've been in the world, this is the site I visit almost every day! You guys have helped me through some pretty tough situations. This is the definitive Mac site!!! Although I've been a member for a while I don't talk alot but I'm a good listener. Oddly enough, it's exactly the opposite than in my real life. I only have one beef. I couldn't find anyone to play in net on my wednesday nights. Guess that's why you guys have so many posts. You're all on the keyboard. ; , )


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Greg H said:


> Well I just donated to this great site called ehmac. A bargain at double the price. Wherever I've been in the world, this is the site I visit almost every day! You guys have helped me through some pretty tough situations. This is the definitive Mac site!!! Although I've been a member for a while I don't talk alot but I'm a good listener. Oddly enough, it's exactly the opposite than in my real life. I only have one beef. I couldn't find anyone to play in net on my wednesday nights. Guess that's why you guys have so many posts. You're all on the keyboard. ; , )


Thanks Greg. I'm totally delighted and thrilled that people like yourself get enjoyment from the site!  

Thanks VERY much for the donation! :love2:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*HOLY COW!!!!*

The D donated *$150.00!!!*  :yikes: :-( :clap: :clap: 

Wow, that is unbelievably generous! Thanks soooooo much. That will go a long way with the new server! 

We'll hopefully be moving within the week.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks ES for the $20 donation!!!   :clap: :clap:


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

RtC, a wonderful gesture. Means as much to ehMac as $100 from the next guy. Students taking part are perhaps a larger sacrifice than many of us realize. You made me think, and you made my day. Well done!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks RTC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

I'm sending tons of great karma your way.....


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks CS for the $6.25 donation.  

We'll hopefully have an update on the new server soon. Everything has been ordered... just waiting for delivery and setup by Electric Kitten.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

15 smacker dackers on it's way. I'd love to send more Mr Mayor - but I was just at the bike show last weekend... I hope you understand  

We should all be greatful for this fine community!


----------

